# Adelaide - Sunday 01-JULY



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

After my session this past Sunday off the jetty at Port Noarlunga, im wanting to do an afternoon there off the yak chasing salmon. There were bucketloads there, all hungry and really aggressive (love them like that!) they were all above 40cm long, with the biggest i caught being 46cm, so they were great fun on my light 6lb bream rod!

Anyone want to join me? Ill probably launch from the ramp-area (its not an actual boat ramp for those that don't know) to the right of the jetty. This is probably the easiest spot to launch from, giving a lot of shelter to incoming swell (unless the wind is blowing from the east-northeast). Or if its calm enough, ill go from the carpark to the left of the jetty, which puts you on the water about 1/2 way between the jetty and the mouth of the onkaparinga. this is only advisable in calmer seas, as there can be a bit of a dump most of the time (i should know - ive eaten it there before!)

Ill be aiming to be on the water by about 11am-Midday, and fish the incoming tide. Its going from 0.85m at 1035 to 2.70m at 1706, so theres plenty of flow.

Anyone keen, just let me know. Of course, the usual winter disclaimer applies - its all weather permitting. That being said, if i cant get out in the yak, its probably perfect rough seas for the *****'s wading off the beach or from the jetty, so ill probably still be going anyway.

Newbies welcome 8) :lol:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Water_baby. I can't make it sunday, but what you are planning has been on my 'to do' list for quite a while. I really look forward to reading your exploits! I reckon the ramp just north of the jetty would be the easiest launch spot. good luck!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Waterbaby - c'mon, the suspense is killing me :lol: how did you go? I reckon it might have been a bit rough, but I've read a report that the sambos really turned it on during this week......


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

mate, sorry to disappoint, but it was too rough for me. i was hoping for a modestly leisurely paddle, and it was beyond my tolerance threshold for a sunday arvo paddle :?  i was after the glory without the pains, and i should have known better!!

ended up doing a "tackle revision session" where i took out all my gear and reorganised it, while my missus said "oooh. i like that one. can i make it into earrings?".

at least she didnt ask me how much ive spent on tackle... 

did you get out at all? must catch up, maybe your secret reef on Yorkes.. 8) i can keep a secret :lol: :lol:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

mate, next time we go, you are more than welcome - we will even bring the blind fold :lol:


----------

